# stuck id needed



## jrh3 (Aug 11, 2013)

not stuck but stick lol.caught them both here in alabama, not the usual brown ones i see. any idea of the species.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 12, 2013)

_Manomera blatchleyi_


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks, these guys can sure eat some rose leaves, lol. now i just need to sex them. maybe female.


----------



## Sticky (Aug 27, 2013)

I remember seeing stick bugs in CT when I was in elementary school. They where brown if I remember right.


----------



## cuervo (Oct 15, 2013)

Those are cool &gt; road trip :scooter:


----------

